# PFE



## Capper (Feb 24, 2021)

I owned 600 shares of PFE. I sold 6 covered call contracts on them as the stock had been dormant for a long time. First, I had a 41 strike, and near expiration, I rolled it out a week and up to 42.5. As the stock seemed to pick up some momentum, I considered rolling it again. Before I did, it got assigned and I lost all 600 shares at 42.5. I made some profit but I am wondering what the future looks like for Pfizer. Any comments? Is getting back in at just under 43 good value???


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

I am guilty of selling too early too :/ at 36 actually so that hurts. Was hoping the craziness will stop, but it seems like they found themselves an absolute cash cow.
They are trying to convince people that antibody level is only determinant of immunity so they can sell boosters ever 3-4 months. With AstraZeneca problems they will have majority of the market, and countries are already signing contracts.
Once full FDA approval comes they will also be able to jack-up the prices.
I am considering getting back in if it pulls back a bit.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually started buying at $37. Will buy more on pullback


----------

